
Show HN: Weekend project: Wanderling, a travel guide aggregator - jenn
http://wanderling.co
======
jenn
Resurrected a new years eve tradition of building something new (blog post
here if you're interested: [https://blog.jennvargas.com/introducing-
wanderling-%EF%B8%8F...](https://blog.jennvargas.com/introducing-
wanderling-%EF%B8%8F-e24900043f86#.fp7o1h9ld))

My goal was to build a location-organized hub to surface all of the great
travel content out there sourced from user submissions a la product hunt,
reddit, etc.

Happy to answer any questions!

------
ruairidhwm
How are you sourcing the travel guides? Manual submission or scraping?

Nice work though!

~~~
jenn
Thanks! A bit of both for the initial population. Shooting for it to be 100%
user-submitted, though.

~~~
ruairidhwm
Nice - hope it goes well!

~~~
jenn
thanks!

